# Rice cakes



## kidmod (Sep 17, 2012)

I recently hear in the gym the rice cakes put the human body in perfect anabolic state because of what it does to your blood sugar. Is that true? or is another bullshit said in the gym.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 18, 2012)

kidmod said:


> I recently hear in the gym the rice cakes put the human body in perfect anabolic state because of what it does to your blood sugar. Is that true? or is another bullshit said in the gym.



A perfect anabolic state from rice cakes?? Think about that for a minute,,,complete BS.


----------



## edgar15 (Sep 18, 2012)

kidmod said:


> I recently hear in the gym the rice cakes put the human body in perfect anabolic state because of what it does to your blood sugar. Is that true? or is another bullshit said in the gym.



its bs


----------



## 1toX (Sep 19, 2012)

kidmod said:


> I recently hear in the gym the rice cakes put the human body in perfect anabolic state because of what it does to your blood sugar. Is that true? or is another bullshit said in the gym.



idont know, but they do spike your insulin because of the higher GI content and would be good PWO imo


----------



## alfred (Sep 20, 2012)

1toX said:


> idont know, but they do spike your insulin because of the higher GI content and would be good PWO imo



This is recommended in the lean bulk sticky at the top.


----------



## ohpack (Sep 21, 2012)

Rice cakes aren't terrible PWO...but they aren't ideal...only eat them when bulking


----------



## taskoo (Sep 24, 2012)

There is nothing specifically good about rice cakes though that would make them more suitable pwo than another source of carbs.


----------



## oane1 (Sep 25, 2012)

taskoo said:


> There is nothing specifically good about rice cakes though that would make them more suitable pwo than another source of carbs.



I agree..


----------



## urbabe (Sep 27, 2012)

Mmm   love em


----------



## Bell (Oct 13, 2012)

Rice cake is new for me and i never tried it. There is no any recipe of rice cake so please share its recipe also so that i can make it.


----------

